# Uber's Shady Firing Policy



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhuet/2014/10/30/uber-driver-firing-policy/


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Excellent article!!


----------



## fargonaz (Oct 30, 2014)

Give me a break! It was completely one-sided and lacking any REAL objectivity. Just because a couple of lawyers smell money doesn't mean jack shit. The whole ride sharing thing has a lot of growing-up to do.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

fargonaz said:


> It was completely one-sided and lacking any REAL objectivity.


What specifically did you think lacked REAL objectivity?


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

We should be the first to stop calling it rideshare. Jitney cab is what we are, and it sounds much less contrived and a misnomer.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

If it truly was a rideshare, the driver would have to enter where & when they're going before the system shows them available for rides, and then only be matched with nearby riders going to the same destination, or a destination on the way to the driver's destination. 

For Example, I might log in and enter my destination as Tyson's Corner, VA at 1:00 PM. I might then be matched with others that want to be at Tyson's at the same time, or perhaps I may need to drop them off along the way.


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

Yeah I think if lets say I'm going fishing somewhere north new York and take someone with me along that is properly ridesheare


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

_"But the timing was very suspicious - and Uber had already chastised him about his Twitter use, said the driver, who didn't want to give his name to protect his day job. A month before, Uber had warned him to stop tweeting his customer-service concerns to Uber's local Twitter accounts, which he said he did when he was ignored through the usual routes. The people manning the Twitter accounts didn't have the proper access to address his concerns, Uber said, so he had to stop.
"Any more tweets of this nature will result in termination of partnership," a Dallas Uber manager wrote in the e-mail."
_
Sounds like they are referring to *mattvuberx
*


----------



## fargonaz (Oct 30, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> What specifically did you think lacked REAL objectivity?


Uh-oh... Now you've stepped in it. Ok, I'll play, just this once mind you.

The whole tone of the article is based on her belief that Uber drivers are employees; for the sake of firing. Her first sentence, "Uber fires its drivers at will, with no clear policy and sometimes with no warning," this strikes you as objective? It's hearsay, and the courts will no doubt decide even further what constitiues/differentiates an employee/contractor realtionship.

OK, your turn, please point out one piece of objective information.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> What specifically did you think lacked REAL objectivity?


Don't want no fake objectivity here.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Yes, they should stop calling ride-sharing. If it were ride sharing there would be no firing based on ratings, there would be an option to filter our destination and also an option to see the riders destination before accepting and we should be able to choose how much we would charge something like 25% plus the base rate! It really is a transporting service and they just use ride sharing to get away with paying anything!


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

fargonaz said:


> Uh-oh... Now you've stepped in it. Ok, I'll play, just this once mind you.
> 
> The whole tone of the article is based on her belief that Uber drivers are employees; for the sake of firing. Her first sentence, "Uber fires its drivers at will, with no clear policy and sometimes with no warning," this strikes you as objective? It's hearsay, and the courts will no doubt decide even further what constitiues/differentiates an employee/contractor realtionship.
> 
> OK, your turn, please point out one piece of objective information.


*Uber and Lyft may have to treat their drivers as employees, judge says*
http://www.latimes.com/business/tec...t-independent-contractors-20150130-story.html


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Large companies all lie and carry themselves in a disgusting manner. Too many people to pass blame around, everyone gets to go home and sleep well no matter what was done to meet daily and quarterly numbers.


----------

